# HELP! Dianosis



## lenamarie73 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi All,
Does anyone know of a diagnosis code for Heterotaxy or Heterotaxia? My peds cardio docs use this all the time and there is no difinitive Dx for it.  

Thanks!


----------



## ciphermed (Oct 10, 2008)

I Never really heard of the condition prior to now...a specific ICD-9 diagnosis code for the condition does not exist therefore it appears to be appropriate to code an anomaly or malposition of the involved organ(s) and or body parts.


----------



## clsteph1 (Oct 10, 2008)

Without a little more information from the doc I can't give a definitive answer.  What I can say is that 759.3 would be the appropriate code if all of the organs are "flipped" (in reversed position from normal) and if it is just the heart that is "flipped" (dextrocardia) I believe 746.87 is the correct ICD-9.

Hope that helps!


----------



## lenamarie73 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks so much guys


----------

